# What best synth for trailer music(hybrid\orchestra)



## HM_Music (Jun 26, 2018)

I want to buy a synth, but I don't know what will be more suitable for sound like this(start on 0:27):

I think to take diva or hive


----------



## Jaap (Jun 26, 2018)

Zebra2 in combi with the Dark Zebra is a killer combo for this kind of stuff. Though Diva is rocksolid too, but Zebra might give you a bit more flexible tool.

Edit: added a track which I created in a hybrid setting with all the synths being Zebra 2 and Dark Zebra (not the downers and transitions effects)
And btw, welcome to VI!


----------



## sostenuto (Jun 26, 2018)

Cool Track !! 
Would go to u-he in a heartbeat, but tough when so heavily invested in Omni2 & tons of 3rd Pty Expansions.
Had I started with u-he, would likely have the same issue adding Omni2. 
…… have & LUV Repro 1 & 5 tho … 

(edit) what about todays' (only) promo for KeepForest _ EV-Atlantica and Dragon for ~$49. each ??


----------



## wst3 (Jun 26, 2018)

Nothing wrong with using Repro 1 & 5 for this sort of thing, perhaps a little more effort, but not a lot.

For pretty much anything these days I have two groups of synthesizers that I depend on (and you can see, I love synthesizers!)

Emulations:

u-He Repro 1 & 5
gForce Oddity, impOSCAR, and minimonsta
Wayoutware TimewARP 2600
Korg MS-20
Arturia V, especially the Matrix, Mini, and sometimes Modular, also like playing with the Jupiter an the Synclav
Softube Modular - this is the one right now, I can't believe the tricks it can do, and the sounds it can make.
Not Emulations:

u-He Zebra and Dark Zebra, on the fence about Diva at the moment, may buy it during the sale, but the Softube modular fills a lot of this space
Camel Audio Alchemy - no longer being developed for Windows, but the latest release is really powerful.
Cakewalk Dimension Pro and Rapture Pro - I am weaning myself off them because their future is unsure, and I never really learned to program them.
Spectrasonics Omnisphere - I've only had this for a short time, so I don't turn to it often, yet! I probably will use it more as I learn more.
That's a lot, and some are more challenging to program than others.

If I were just starting today - but knew what I know - what would I do?

I would start with Omnisphere if I could afford it, otherwise Zebra, and I'd plan to get Omni. (kind of sorry I waited as long as I did, but the hype seemed over the top.)

Then I'd add at least one emulation of something I knew well, for me the TimewARP 2600 and the Korg MS-20, and if I didn't have a lot of experience with older hardware then probably Repro 1 & 5, possibly the Arturia Collection, but there is a lot there I don't use, so I don't feel really good about recommending it. If that makes sense.


----------



## HM_Music (Jun 26, 2018)

Jaap said:


> Zebra2 in combi with the Dark Zebra is a killer combo for this kind of stuff. Though Diva is rocksolid too, but Zebra might give you a bit more flexible tool.


Thx , good track but i think zebra will be difficult for me. i'm looking for something simple for leed/pad/pluck, like that warm lead(or what sound on 0:27) sound in trailer dr strange and i can't identify/hear the difference between sound hive, diva, repro.
For downers etc. i use keepforest+audio imperia.


sostenuto said:


> what about todays' (only) promo for KeepForest _ EV-Atlantica and Dragon for ~$49. each ??


and 1 day left for viking bundle for 120$ https://audioplugin.deals/
i have atlantica, dragon, viking and its very good stuff, easy to use for beginning composer like me
keepforest+audio imperia, gives everything I need for brams, downers, hits, whosh


----------



## Jaap (Jun 26, 2018)

HM_Music said:


> Thx , good track but i think zebra will be difficult for me. i'm looking for something simple for leed/pad/pluck, like that warm lead(or what sound on 0:27) sound in trailer dr strange and i can't identify/hear the difference between sound hive, diva, repro.
> For downers etc. i use keepforest+audio imperia.
> 
> and 1 day left for viking bundle for 120$ https://audioplugin.deals/
> ...



What DAW do you use? Often quite some overlooked synths are available there as well that could provide you with a simple starter


----------



## M0rdechai (Jun 26, 2018)

I feel you should check out The Unfinished
(if you haven't already. i'm not shure how famous his work is around here)

lots of sounds for different synths (Omnisphere 2, Zebra, Massive, etc...)

not sure if you want to create sounds yourself. but at least by listening to his demo's you might get an idea of what which synth is best for


----------



## HM_Music (Jun 26, 2018)

Jaap said:


> What DAW do you use? Often quite some overlooked synths are available there as well that could provide you with a simple starter


studio one, hybrid 3, massive but sound on this synths not like, sound in hybrid/massive/maitai very....i do not know how to say... iron?
I use demo version diva, hive, dune, zebra and its good is suitable for warm sound.
currently I choose between diva, dune, hive



M0rdechai said:


> I feel you should check out The Unfinished
> (if you haven't already. i'm not shure how famous his work is around here)
> 
> lots of sounds for different synths (Omnisphere 2, Zebra, Massive, etc...)
> ...


Thx, i will study this.


----------



## germancomponist (Jun 26, 2018)

U-HE Hive!
And it is getting better and better. Just visit their homepage


----------



## gsilbers (Jun 26, 2018)

HM_Music said:


> I want to buy a synth, but I don't know what will be more suitable for sound like this(start on 0:27):
> 
> I think to take diva or hive




The example you have listed seems to be two synths. one virtual analog for the static pulse, so hive or diva works. The other panning synth seems to be more of a wavetable synths like zebra2/serum/massive. (which also do VA if simple waveform is selected). 

For composing/film music etc - zebra2 and Omnisphere2 would be the most ideal since there are a lot of 3rd party presets that help out a lot in dialing a quick cool sound for media. There are other synths and film presets of course, but zebra2/omni2 have been the most widely adopted for media composing so there will be more variety. 
And of course programming your own sounds is reachable with those synths.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Jun 27, 2018)

U-he all the way IMHO.

I have the Hive demo and I love it.
Ended up going with Zebra (+ dark Zebra) first as it is more flexible in the long run. Not sorry so far. I figured that Zebra could cover pretty much everything that Hive does.

Pretty sure Bazille could produce the sounds you’re after too (but not an expert by any stretch), though it probably requires a bit more learning, like Zebra.

Don’t forget the free U-he synths too. You might be able to cover part of these sounds with Podolski (or maybe Tyrell), and almost certainly with Beatzille.

Omnisphere 2 would almost certainly do this too but I’d reach for U-he first. Good breakdown by @gsilbers above.


----------



## Cinebient (Jun 29, 2018)

P900 is still for me the richest sounding synth i heard yet (even better than a lot hardware for me with the brilliant reverb and saturation). I like it even much more than Repro and it´s a modular. But it´s mac only and of course it might be my flavor. But since i own this i find all my other synths sounds a bit thin


----------



## Erick - BVA (Jul 20, 2018)

Another great synth which I find versatile, and happens to be a killer emulation, The Legend by Synapse Audio.
https://www.synapse-audio.com/thelegend.html


----------



## Erick - BVA (Jul 20, 2018)

Cinebient said:


> P900 is still for me the richest sounding synth i heard yet (even better than a lot hardware for me with the brilliant reverb and saturation). I like it even much more than Repro and it´s a modular. But it´s mac only and of course it might be my flavor. But since i own this i find all my other synths sounds a bit thin


Any chance of them doing a PC version in the future?


----------



## Cinebient (Jul 21, 2018)

Sibelius19 said:


> Any chance of them doing a PC version in the future?



It was planned as well as an iOS version (which i would even prefer) but i wouldn´t wait for it now.
It looks like P900 will stay as is and that´s it. 
I hope it still get updates but since even bugs get not fixed i doubt it. Sad.....one of 2 last things which let me stay with macOS now.


----------



## Living Fossil (Aug 7, 2018)

In my opinion, the Dark Zebra is the best choice. It perfectly blends with orchestral instruments.


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (Aug 7, 2018)

HM_Music said:


> I want to buy a synth, but I don't know what will be more suitable for sound like this(start on 0:27):
> 
> I think to take diva or hive





You may want to get u-he Hive first. It has great presets that can fit right into Trailers. You can modify them easily and it has more bite out of the box. 

Having said that, Zebra is an all rounder that will last you for years. Diva as well. 

This is how I think of the three:

1. Zebra - Main stay mothership synth - extremely versatile, it can do pretty much anything. Great for designing your own sounds. 

2. Hive - Has a lot of edge from the get go - better modern presets and quick workflow to get to those edgy sounds. Also very versatile. 

3. Diva - A very special synth which has tremendous weight to the sound and you can get beautiful pluck sounds, bass etc. It is a raw beast. But a lot less flexible compared to Zebra. 

If you are not great with designing sounds, Hive might be a good entry into the world of u-he while keeping your inspired. I would then get Zebra as soon as you can, followed by Diva. 

Of course there is Repro as well but I don't have it. Nonetheless, as with everything from u-he it sounds excellent and monstrous. 

Special Mention: Omnisphere. It sounds nothing like anything from u-he. It sounds a bit more edgy over all and sounds less analogue-ish. But, it is a fantastic bread and butter synth that will work in trailers but also a ton of more things. 

You can certainly make those pluck sounds in pretty much any synth but after you spend a few months, you will start casting your synths because you will have excellent aural memory and will know which synths sound good for different things. It is a lot about your personal aesthetic as well. 

Having said that, I use Omnisphere a lot less these days for pure synth work. But it is still extremely versatile and does give you unique sounds and textures which are still difficult to find under one synth and housed so nicely. I think, I like the textures and soundsource library a lot from Omnisphere and it is fantastic to fill gaps in your production. 

But for raw synth power, I always stick with Zebra.


----------



## Richard Wilkinson (Aug 7, 2018)

Zebra 2 (obviously) - and Thorn for hybrid stuff. Thorn is fantastic for agression and rhythmic movement. But that sound you quoted can be done by any synth you already have. Should be fairly simple.


----------



## Svyato (Aug 7, 2018)

What's your thought on the various eDNAs (in Spitfire Audio's products)? :D


----------



## Cinebient (Sep 6, 2018)

O.k...another P900 only track. Kind of weird cinematic electronic.
No external FX as well. All is P900 (custom made presets which i shared already most of here).
Only limiter on the output.


----------

